# Car News - Golf R updates



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

VW's update includes new headlights and a new front facia. All new Golf models will also benefit from LED taillights and a new infotainment system with a larger screen. No photos have been released of the cabin, but the car will also have a 12.5-inch display to replace the instrument cluster much like Audi's Virtual ****pit display. The updates on the exterior and interior are also accompanied by a nice update under the hood. The 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder will now produce 305 hp and 295 lb-ft of torque. This is a nice increase over the current US-spec car which produces 292 hp and 280 lb-ft of torque.
With the extra power, this Golf R will hit 60 MPH in just 4.6 seconds, which is just .2 seconds off the pace of the base Porsche 911. Hopefully, the US variant of the Golf R will get these updates in the future, but as we have seen before, VW likes to keep its US fans waiting.


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

:argie: Absolutely love these.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Be at least a year till u can get one thou dealers have closed R order books and have no idea when they'll be opened again.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Still look pretty boring to me. Never really liked VWs so I'm a little bias really. Can appreciate why other folk like them though.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

still not enough cylinders to be an R car :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Will they do an estate?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

kingswood said:


> still not enough cylinders to be an R car :lol:


When the next 1series drops to a 4cylinder there'll be no 6 hot hatched left


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I think every Golf has a boring 'boxy' look to it. 

I bought a Scirocco because of how it looked. It is a much better looking car than the Golf and there's much less of them on the roads. Unfortunately VW will not be bringing out a new Scirocco model (fourth generation) so my VW days will be over in early 2018.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah i would love one. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

My friend just bought one of these not the one in this thread obviously. It really is an awesome car and they can be stupidly fast if you put some money into them.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

kingswood said:


> still not enough cylinders to be an R car


Certainly fast enough compared to the slow attempts of old....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

-Jamie- said:


> Certainly fast enough compared to the slow attempts of old....


The fastest and most accomplished golf to date, it certainly deserves a R badge.

(IMO of course)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Its really fast,but its not a fun sport car.
Peugeot RCZ-R is slower but its a lot more fun,and it also look much better.
So much better options for the golfs price..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Its really fast,but its not a fun sport car.
> Peugeot RCZ-R is slower but its a lot more fun,and it also look much better.
> So much better options for the golfs price..


I would have to agree with you on that 

Love driving my RCZ R. Such a brilliant, well balanced drive.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Its really fast,but its not a fun sport car.
> Peugeot RCZ-R is slower but its a lot more fun,and it also look much better.
> So much better options for the golfs price..


Right where can I order a new one at


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> The fastest and most accomplished golf to date, it certainly deserves a R badge.
> 
> (IMO of course)


I'll openly admit I'm not a VAG fan really, Everything is a bit numb and sterile.

However the 7R is an outstanding car, For something for the UK roads and weather for getting from A-B as quickly as possible there isn't much that can beat them, Shame they just don't have much of a fun factor about them especially with the DSG.


----------

